# March Technique Discussion: Twisted Rod



## MJS (Mar 7, 2007)

1. An attacker at 12 o'clock hold a gun in their right hand at your chest. 

2. Standing naturally with hands down, step slightly forward with your left foot towards 11 o'clock into a left neutral bow as you simultaneously execute a right outward hooking parry to the barrel of the gun and your left hand grabs your attacker's right hand. 

3. Step forward and outside of your attacker's right leg with your right foot to 11 o'clock into a right neutral bow as your right forearm pins against the back of your attacker's right hand to force it back. 

4. Pivot in place counterclockwise into a right reverse bow facing 6 o'clock, as your left hand and right forearm twist your attacker's right wrist and arm counterclockwise to break the wrist as your attacker is thrown over your right leg to land on the ground (with back of ground and head toward 4:30). 

5. Without hesitation execute a right shovel kick (first the ball of your foot then the heel in the same motion) to your attacker's right ribs (following through and then up.) 

6. Come down with a right point of heel stomp to the head of the humorous at your attacker's left shoulder. Plant your right foot just to the right of your attacker's left arm and pivot counterclockwise into a left close kneel stance and immediately drop your right knee down onto your attacker's throat as you simultaneously execute a right two-finger poke to your attacker's eyes. 

7. With your right hand (holding the gun) strike down and back (toward your right leg) through the right side of your attacker's jaw with the butt of the gun. 

8. Strike again forward and through your attacker's face with the butt of the gun, following through to hit your attacker's right arm. 

9. Stand and execute a right knife-edge kick to your attacker's right arm. 

10. Land towards 4:30 just below your attacker's right arm. 

11. As you execute a left front crossover to 3 o'clock take the gun and as you step out right to 3:00 o'clock you are aiming the gun at your attacker with the left hand below in a checking position (taking care so as not to have your hand go in front of the barrel).


----------



## MattJ (Mar 10, 2007)

While I was not big on many of the gun defense techniques in AKK (or anything else, FWIW), I did like this one the best. Biggest problem I saw teaching this one was to get people to really turn their shoulders when stepping forward. Otherwise they ram themselves into the barrel of the gun, and make the initial parry difficult to get.


----------

